# Somewhat of a rant. and a rescue <3



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay so this is a complete rant, but I'm actually so upset about this! 

So two days ago it was my birthday, and I literally got the surprise of my life. My friend found out about a girl who had received a hedgehog as a gift from her boyfriend. But this girl decided she didn't want it, and planned on just releasing her into the wild, up the mountains. I live in Ireland, and we are actually having s very cold, wet start to our summer, placing a hedgehog up there was a death sentence. 
So my friend convinced the girl to give her the hedgehog, which would 'save her the hassle and the petrol money.' 
And brought the little thing over to me, knowing I knew about hedgehogs. Although her cage was relatively clean, the hedgehog herself was a mess. Her quills were all matted together from dirt and her own poop, and her nails had never been clipped. And she had her on cheap, supermarket brand cat food.
Apparently the girl disliked her because she was 'spiky' and 'made angry noises' and so never bothered with her. 

This poor hedgehog is about 6 months old, and the majority of her life has been spent without any real human contact, never a bath, and nails so long she's not walking on the right part of her feet. 
I just don't get how someone can not only be so negligent, but she knew this animal would die in the mountains and she just didn't care that her actions would lead to her death


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

That is really sad.
I would be upset too.
She's lucky she found you.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's horrible! I'm so happy she found you! She deserves a good place.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor thing.  I'm so glad she came to you and will have a safe, loving home now. People can be so awful sometimes...Ugh.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha yea, I mean everything deserves a better place that that. Although to date, I'm pretty sure the poor thing thinks I'm the devil incarnate! ^.^ I'm th evil witch that cut her nails and washed her quills. :/


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

She'll get over it. They always do. If only nail clipping was enjoyable....


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha it was such a contrast, she completely freaked out when I touched her foot, but one of my other hedgehogs, who is a spoiled brat has never even batted an eye getting his nails done, and I was like 'oh god I'm sorry! I forgot he's a weirdo and normal hedgehogs hate this!'


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

One of my hedgehogs won't sit still for nail trimmings...and one of them balls up. Very different.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I'm going to run into the same problem when I have hedgies again. Lily was always an angel for nail trims. I never even clipped the quick on her because she never squirmed that much! I'm going to have such a surprise waiting for me!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh...I remember the time I accidentally trimmed quick on my rabbit. Hasn't happened with hedgies, but once with my rabbit. She has has pitch black nails. Nothing works. Not shining a flashlight or anything. So I was cutting little bits at a time to be safe, but she suddenly kicked as I clipped. I felt awful and was a train wreck, probably worse than my bunny was.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

So sad. I'm really glad this little hedgie found her way to you. Thank you for being a guardian and saving her life!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

She has a lovely face! I hope you give her a new name to go with her new home! You can't change the ignorance of some people, unfortunately. I'd like to smack them a good one though!


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Called her Ditto, because she's a replica of a hedgie I had before, only her face is different  but everyone in the house just calls her the little one


----------

